# Second Hand Moving Slow/Not At All?



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

Saturday I noticed that my second hand was moving very slow/Not at all. I have never seen this and don't know what to do and/or if this is common? Anyone ever seen this?

I am freaking out.

Thanks.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

SRQGATOR said:


> Saturday I noticed that my second hand was moving very slow/Not at all. I have never seen this and don't know what to do and/or if this is common? Anyone ever seen this?
> 
> I am freaking out.
> 
> Thanks.


What watch? Brand? Model? Quartz? Mechanical? Is it a chronograph? Is it the sweep seconds hand or the chrono seconds hand? How can you expect a fair answer without fair information? :-s
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

O2AFAC67 said:


> What watch? Brand? Model? Quartz? Mechanical? Is it a chronograph? Is it the sweep seconds hand or the chrono seconds hand? How can you expect a fair answer without fair information? :-s
> Cheers,
> Ron


Sorry, Navitimer.

It is the large second hand....the one with the red arrow (excuse me for not knowing which is which).

Thanks


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

SRQGATOR said:


> Sorry, Navitimer.
> 
> It is the large second hand....the one with the red arrow (excuse me for not knowing which is which).
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Gator. Well, when the mainspring has unwound down to a very low power reserve (approximately 40 hours after a "full" hand winding - approximately 40 turns of the crown) you may see that symptom. When the watch is fully wound or has plenty of power reserve left you should definitely not see that symptom. If you leave the chrono running all the time it does deplete the power reserve a bit more rapidly so you might be seeing that symptom just before power depletion. If you see the symptom with a full winding, you definitely have a chronograph problem with the piece. How old is it and which model Navitimer? Not that it makes any difference, just curious as to whether you have a warranty issue or not. 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Gator. Well, when the mainspring has unwound down to a very low power reserve (approximately 40 hours after a "full" hand winding - approximately 40 turns of the crown) you may see that symptom. When the watch is fully wound or has plenty of power reserve left you should definitely not see that symptom. If you leave the chrono running all the time it does deplete the power reserve a bit more rapidly so you might be seeing that symptom just before power depletion. If you see the symptom with a full winding, you definitely have a chronograph problem with the piece. How old is it and which model Navitimer? Not that it makes any difference, just curious as to whether you have a warranty issue or not.
> Cheers,
> Ron


Ron,

Thanks for your reply. The thing is that I have worn this watch for 3 or 4 days straight (Besides bed) so the power issue shouldn't be an issue. If it were the rest of the watch would not be running properly....right?

I am assuming that the watch should be fully wound, therefor the power should be displaced....? The watch is 6 months old not too sure of the model....just that it is a breitling chronometre navitimer. I did not buy it from a breitling dealer so does that void the warranty?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

When you wind the crown does it start working again?


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> When you wind the crown does it start working again?


By wind the crown, I assume you mean backwards (to where it clicks), and no it did nothing.

It's movement when I restart it is this:

Starts at 12 moves a second or two at normal speed
Trickles 2 or 3 seconds in 4 -5 seconds real time.
Pauses on or around 12 seconds
Moves constant for a bit
SLOOOOWLY moves constant.
Over and over till it reaches around 58 seconds or so, then it stops.

I dont get it.


----------



## swisstyme (Feb 19, 2008)

No wind it Clockwise or towards the 12oclock.
DO NOT WIND WHILE CHRONO IS ENGAGED.
(In other words, stop the chrono by pushing the
top button, then reset chrono by pushing the
bottom button. Now pull crown out to first position
and wind clockwise.)

Wind it about 20 turns then start the chrono, it should work...

P.S. How much did you pay for it, if you dont mind?


----------



## 316L (Jun 27, 2008)

swisstyme said:


> No wind it Clockwise or towards the 12oclock.
> DO NOT WIND WHILE CHRONO IS ENGAGED.
> (In other words, stop the chrono by pushing the
> top button, then reset chrono by pushing the
> ...


yes, clockwise. Maybe that's the problem. Keep us posted


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

swisstyme said:


> No wind it Clockwise or towards the 12oclock.
> DO NOT WIND WHILE CHRONO IS ENGAGED.
> (In other words, stop the chrono by pushing the
> top button, then reset chrono by pushing the
> ...


Ok,

I followed all steps....was stumped when you said to pull the crown out to the first position...there is only one position to pull out to, which is used to adjust the time. I continued with 20 turns (clockwise), which didn't seem normal (felt resistance), with no success.

Can't remember what I paid....think around 4k. Leather band.


----------



## swisstyme (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, I forgot the Navitimer does not have screwdown crown. SO do not pull the crown out, just turn it clockwise...


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

swisstyme said:


> OK, I forgot the Navitimer does not have screwdown crown. SO do not pull the crown out, just turn it clockwise...


Even if I feel resistance?


----------



## SRQGATOR (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok tried that.....did nothing....same results.


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

SRQGATOR the large second hand is not the watch second
but the chronograph hand


the small hand in the sub is the scond that belong to the watch

it depends on model witch it is

regards jonas


----------



## swisstyme (Feb 19, 2008)

you should only feel slight resistance, so it should not take very much effort. The closer the mainspring gets to a full wind the harder it will get to turn.

If it is completely unwound (which I think it is) there should be almost no resistance. Remember to reset the chrono, the large second hand should be at 12 oclock and stationary when you wind it.

if it is too hard to wind, STOP and take to a Watch smith...

You can only hope that your rotor is loose and not winding properly. In which the handwinding should make it work. If not, then you need a professional to pop it open and have a look. Sometimes, the screw from the rotor will become lodged in the oscillating mechanism, causing it to foul up.

if it is too hard to wind, STOP and take to a Watch smith...

let me know how it goes...


----------



## theoilrigger (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you buyit from an AD? Take it back and have them look at it...


----------

